# Webcomics!



## ultraviolet

Do you read webcomics? Are there any that you like in particular? 

I usually read Lackadaisy, xkcd, Saturday Morning Breakfast Cereal and NOFNA. I used to read Mr. Goh and MSPaint Adventures but they finished (and I don't like Homestuck or whatever it is that's on MSPaint Adventures now)

So, what webcomics do you like? c:


----------



## Erika

I used to read Shortpacked! religiously, but I haven't actually viewed the site in quite some time. I used to keep track of many others, but this one really does garner to pretty much all my basic interests.


----------



## Thorne

I read CTRL+ALT+DEL, Awkward Zombie, VGCats and (of course) Cyanide and Happiness.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Least I Could Do, and Looking For Group. Good comics, though LICD's just sex.


----------



## brandman

VGcats and Super Effective are hilarious!


----------



## Lady Grimdour

brandman1996 said:


> VGcats and Super Effective are hilarious!


Super Effective or VGCats hasn't updated in a while so I gave up on it.


----------



## ultraviolet

> Super Effective or VGCats hasn't updated in a while so I gave up on it.


Me too... :c I miss Super Effective.


----------



## Skroy

Webcomics, you say?

Let's see... I regularly read Exterminatus Now, Dandy & Company, VGCats, Super Effective...

Hmm, what else was there that I'm forgetting...?


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Skroy Horitz said:


> Webcomics, you say?
> 
> Let's see... I regularly read Exterminatus Now, Dandy & Company, VGCats, Super Effective...
> 
> Hmm, what else was there that I'm forgetting...?


Exterminatus Now? I like the sounds of that.


----------



## Slartibartfast

I read xkcd. And sometimes Dinosaur Comics. I've read through the archives of Rock Paper Cynic. And I occasionally read a bit of VGCats or other webcomics that I stumble on.


----------



## J.T.

Cyanide and Happiness, Looking For Group, a lot of what's on Fireball20XL like Heartcore and GGguys (I knew Psyguy from when I played WoW), 8-Bit Theatre, VG Cats (WHEN IT UPDATES |:[ ), Penny Arcade, and sometimes xkcd and Hark a Vagrant.

So, a lot of 'em.

I started thinking Ctrl-Alt-Del was bull right around the story arc with Christian lied to Lilah about Ethan cheating on her and everything still going happily ever after for Ethan because nothing bad can ever happen to him for long. And then Ethan and Lilah get married in all of three panels. What. I mean, yeah, I used to think it was good - hell, I stuck with the miscarriage part (oh don't tell me you don't know about that) - but now, eh, fuck it.


----------



## Butterfree

Well, I irregularly follow xkcd, by which I mean occasionally I think, "Oh, hey, I'm bored; I wonder what's been on xkcd recently?" and flip back through to the last comic I remember reading. Although for the past week or so, I've been actually checking back for every update.

I have a similar thing going with Sparkling Generation Valkyrie Yuuki, which is this messed-up magical girl fanservice manga genderbender Norse mythology thing. Larissa gave me the link sometime years ago; since then I've wandered back there occasionally out of curiosity to catch up. Be warned that when I say messed up, I _mean_ messed up.

I've been meaning to check out Lackadaisy for a while, if only because from those bits of it I've happened to see on fandomsecrets, it is really pretty and has kitties.


----------



## Thorne

J.T. said:


> I started thinking Ctrl-Alt-Del was bull right around the story arc with Christian lied to Lilah about Ethan cheating on her and everything still going happily ever after for Ethan because nothing bad can ever happen to him for long. And then Ethan and Lilah get married in all of three panels. What. I mean, yeah, I used to think it was good - hell, I stuck with the miscarriage part (oh don't tell me you don't know about that) - but now, eh, fuck it.


The more recent story was a lot better, at least to me. Zeke forces Ethan to build a female robot for him.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Male Gardevoir said:


> Cyanide and Happiness.


Amen

I also occassionally check on Sweet Dreams. Yeah it's about Mewtwo and isn't meant to be funny, but I like it.


----------



## Jolty

Cyanide and Happiness, AwkwardZombie, VGCats (and Super Effective), Slackerz, Allan, Saturday Morning Breakfast Cereal, Surviving the World and xkcd.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Ummm, xkcd, the occasional Akward Zombie strip, but I mostly read Dr.McNinja.


----------



## opaltiger

Only xkcd regularly. Some others irregularly. eta, for the record: dinosaur comics, penny arcade, a softer world.


----------



## Tarvos

xkcd, questionable content, cad even though i think it's downhill at the moment


----------



## Zuu

Male Gardevoir said:


> Zeke forces Ethan to build a female robot for him.


Yeah, um. Sounds really funny.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

VgCats, AKWARD ZOMBIE, xkcd, and Penny Arcade.

Does Darths and Droids count?


----------



## Thorne

Dezzuu said:


> Yeah, um. Sounds really funny.


I never said it was fun, but I still enjoy reading it.


----------



## Zuu

Well, you would think that a four-panel comic would try to focus on humor.


----------



## Vriska Serket

ultraviolet said:


> MSPaint Adventures but they finished (and I don't like Homestuck or whatever it is that's on MSPaint Adventures now)


D: It only just started, don't be so quick to judge. And the strife pages are awesome.

Anyways, my favorites are MS Paint Adventures for humor and Gunnerkrigg Court for just telling a good story, but I also read XKCD (of course), Awkward Zombie, Daisy Owl, Moe, and Brawl in the Family.

I also read VG Cats (and Super Effective) and Misfile, though I don't know why. They're rarely humorous and don't have particularly interesting stories. (Well, technically VG Cats doesn't really have a story at all, but whatever.)


----------



## SQRL

Daisy Owl is my favorite, or at least the only one I bother to check weekly.

I guess it's cutesy and kiddy, but it's just so light and carefree. No matter how down I am it always cheers me up. ;u;

I guess one thing I like about it is that the characters are reoccurring and easy to get attached to, but it's not really storyline driven. And alt-text is cool. As are the comments where everybody tries to out-wit the guy before them.

Every now and then though I do browse through some of more popular comics, but they're always so many of them so I normally just wait to see some of the good ones that get passed around so much.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

No one mentioned Cyanide and Happiness?  It's awesome.


----------



## Phyro Phantom

VG Cats is the only one I really read...  I guess I just got put off by all those Sonic Sprite comics.  I saw _way_ too many of those when I first got into webcomics.  -_-


----------



## Byrus

Worst Username Ever said:


> No one mentioned Cyanide and Happiness?  It's awesome.


It was mentioned by multiple people.


Uh, I like Khaos Komics. It has it's flaws, but overall it's pretty well written and handles trans issues in a sensitive way. Which is a first. (misfile i'm looking at you)

Alien loves predator. Very funny stuff.

Zebra girl. I have a love hate relationship with this comic. On one hand, the story is interesting and the art is awesome, but on the other hand, it barely updates. This really takes a lot of the punch out of it. Action scenes lose their luster when they're stretched out over months. Still worth going on an archive binge though.

Woo tales. _Fucking adorable._ However it also never updates. I really should have given up on this, but... adorable.

Dr mcninja. He is a ninja and a doctor. Just look at it if you haven't before.

White ninja. I can't explain this. I just can't. You'll either love it or hate it.

Rice boy. A surreal comic with an interesting drawing style. I can't really explain this one either... it's very dreamlike. 

I think that's all. Oh wait, Dinosaur comics too.

EDIT- Oh, forgot to mention. This isn't a webcomic but rather a blog complaining about a webcomic, so I'll throw it out there anyway. XKCD sucks. I'm pretty neutral towards the comic, but for some reason some guy going into way too much detail about a comic strip that probably took five seconds to draw is both oddly funny and mesmerizing. Dude needs to make his own webcomic. I'd read that, hell yeah.


----------



## Jason-Kun

Ctrl+Alt+Del, The Meek, and Dream-Scar. I love all of them. The Meek and Dream-Scar are both relatively new though.


----------



## surskitty

xkcd, Lackadaisy Cats (pinged by mafia), Girl Genius (pinged by steampunk), Slightly Damned (pinged by decent characters and story, dissuaded by art but it's getting better), Order of the Stick, Erfworld, Phoenix Requiem (occasionally), The Meek (fuck yeah), Mokepon....


----------



## Yarnchu

How come only one person mentioned Brawl in the Family? What's wrong with you people?!!?! Right now they have a PW strip, so go check it out!

Also, Awkward Zombie, VGCats(only occasionally), and SUPER EFFECTIVE.


----------



## glitchedgamer

Mostly Super Effective and Awkward Zombie. Then there's whatever I stumble upon during some random journey through the World Wide Web.


----------



## ultraviolet

surskitty said:
			
		

> Lackadaisy Cats (pinged by mafia)


yaaaay someone else who reads it <3


			
				Butterfree said:
			
		

> I've been meaning to check out Lackadaisy for a while, if only because from those bits of it I've happened to see on fandomsecrets, it is really pretty and has kitties.


The art's really, really good and they're kittens that wear zoot suits in Prohibition era St. Louis.


----------



## surskitty

I've only been following it for a few weeks, but yes <3 Lackadaisy.  It's even awesome enough that, even though it updates infrequently, it always updates with multiple pages at one go.


----------



## Skroy

Oh yes, the rest of my list (aside from what I mentioned before: Exterminatus Now, Dandy & Co., VGCats & Super Effective):

Ozy & Millie - It ended, but I'm sure the creator has something up her sleeve.

Raine Dog - Created by the same person who made the above comic.

Faux Pas - Pronounced Fox Paws; the title was intentional. 

Sandusky - I'm not sure how I got hooked onto this, but nonetheless I enjoy reading it.

Tails from the Mynarski Forest - The art style just... intrigues me.

Panthera - Looks interesting enough to me, and I'm willing to give this webcomic a chance.

National Dex - It's decent for my taste but I'm not sure about yours.

Romeo - I thought it was gonna be a "Romeo & Juliet" comic featuring the cast as Pokémon at first until I kept reading and finally realized that there was no _'& Juliet'_ in the title. O_O

Moképon - It's... stunning! And that's all I have to say about this one.

These webcomics are what I regularly read whenever they update. Whether they're funny or not is up to you to decide. I read them because I enjoy them.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

superyoshi888 said:


> How come only one person mentioned Brawl in the Family?


How could I forget that? It's awesome.


----------



## opaltiger

surskitty said:


> Lackadaisy Cats (pinged by mafia)


I _knew_ I should have stayed away from this thread >:(


----------



## Butterfree

...okay so I just read the entirety of Lackadaisy and oh god I think it just became one of my favorite things in the world.


----------



## surskitty

opaltiger said:


> I _knew_ I should have stayed away from this thread >:(


Fuck yeah mafia pings?!





Butterfree said:


> ...okay so I just read the entirety of Lackadaisy and oh god I think it just became one of my favorite things in the world.


isn't it just beautiful <3


----------



## ultraviolet

Butterfree said:
			
		

> ...okay so I just read the entirety of Lackadaisy and oh god I think it just became one of my favorite things in the world.


eeee who is your favourite character? 
I'm torn between Rocky and Viktor.

It's a shame it only updates monthly. You should check out the 'preview comics' in the gallery, there's heaps of little comics in there. 



			
				opaltiger said:
			
		

> I _knew_ I should have stayed away from this thread >:(


what is wrong with my thread? :c


----------



## Keltena

Order of the Stick and xkcd for general awesomeness, El Goonish Shive for bizarre antics, Pebble Version for amusingness. Thaaat's pretty much what I check regularly.


----------



## Butterfree

ultraviolet said:


> eeee who is your favourite character?
> I'm torn between Rocky and Viktor.
> 
> It's a shame it only updates monthly. You should check out the 'preview comics' in the gallery, there's heaps of little comics in there.


Oh, I read all of those. And everything else on the website.

I kind of adore the entire cast, but I'd also say Rocky or Viktor. Rocky is just _fun_, and Viktor's little prequel comics with Mordecai are just too priceless.

(It totally has nothing to do with the fact Rocky and Viktor are also the two characters who have been closest to death so far. Nothing at all.)


----------



## Erika

Butterfree said:


> I have a similar thing going with Sparkling Generation Valkyrie Yuuki, which is this messed-up magical girl fanservice manga genderbender Norse mythology thing.


I used to keep up with this. I haven't in a long while. @_@; I should start reading it again. >.>;


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Sparkling Generation Valkyrie Yuuki is pretty good, I've read the whole thing. Messed up indeed, like Ranma 1/2, Sailor Moon and He-Man.


----------



## surskitty

Butterfree said:


> Viktor's little prequel comics with Mordecai are just too priceless.


There's probably a reason I like Viktor and Mordecai most....


----------



## spaekle

I look at Hark, A Vagrant, VGCats, The Perry Bible Fellowship (some comics here are a bit NSFW), xkcd, and Cyanide and Happiness whenever I remember to.


----------



## Murkrow

xkcd and the Perry Bible Fellowship (discontinued :().


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Perry Bible Fellowship, KC Green's comics (too much awesome in one site. the site being rumblo), Kate Beaton's comics, Khaos and a couple of others on Smackjeeves (Puppy Kitten Grand Adventure, London Underground, etc).

BY THE WAY HERE'S A SUBTLE PLUG FOR MY OWN WEBCOMIC:
http://fivestages.smackjeeves.com
http://fivestages.smackjeeves.com
http://fivestages.smackjeeves.com


----------



## Yarnchu

Smackjeeves.com? What's that?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

superyoshi888 said:


> Smackjeeves.com? What's that?


Generic comic hosting site.


----------



## #1 bro

Dinosaur Comics and MS Paint Adventures are sheer brilliance. 

Dr. McNinja, xkcd, and Achewood are also pretty good.


----------



## Dinru

Um let's see here... in alphabetical order:

Evil Diva, a cutsey story about an eleven-year-old devil named Diva with a problem... A _goodness_ problem. The art is cute and colorful, and the story seems fun thus far.

Girl, a story of a girl and her sidekick who do... things. Strange things. Giant personifications of the concept of rhythym being defeated by a girl playing Guitar Hero and her half-sister rapping-type-strange. Wacky and somewhat messed up. The art's really cool. Contains lesbians <3

Head Trip, currently inactive but funny. It has people. They do things. What more do you need? (read:I can't remember much about it as it's been a while since it was updated)

I Was Kidnapped By Lesbian Pirates From Outer Space, a salacious tale of seduction and lust. Pretty much exactly what it says on the tin- Susan Bell, an office worker, is kidnapped. By pirates. From outer space. And they're all lesbians. The title is a mouthful, but the story's funny and the characters are endearing. 

Misfile, the story of a girl who was a boy, a girl missing two years of her life, and the pot headed angel that did it to them. The plot is rather intricate on this one, which I like. The art's good, though it's kinda stiff at the beginning.

Questionable Content, which is basically two parts drama, one part NSFW, and over nine thousand parts hilarious. The characters are awesome~ But it's kinda hard to figure out what to say about it.

Red String, a romance and love themed comic where drama is the name of the game. I love the plot and characters, even if a recent twist makes me want to painfully gouge the eyes out of a particular one. Notable for, despite being written and drawn by a very American artist, being set in Japan fairly convincingly. Or at least, since I'm not really familiar with Japanese culture outside of Anime, Manga, and a bit of research, it's had a lot of research put into it. Also has lesbians. For some reason I read a lot of web comics with lesbians.

Sparkling Generation Valkyrie Yuuki, which other people have already pretty much described well enough. Yeah, I'm lazy.

Sore Thumbs an indescribably strange web comic that deals with both politics and video games. See that new page? That's the result of a nuclear bomb being shoved up a large, demonic, female Osama Bin Ladan's asshole to destroy her. 

Springiette, a webcomic about a ninja, her potato chips, and the pirate that keeps her feet on the ground (usually). It's funny and wacky and weird.

Yu+Me: dream, a very surreal lesbian webcomic. Starts out as a regular high-school drama only with lesbians, and it gets... stranger over time. Probably my favorite webcomic ever, although your chances of still liking it after the end of part one are only about 50/50.


----------



## otaku-dono

Explosm and Awkward Zombie are the only two I frequent.


----------



## Koori Renchuu

Megatokyo is my FAVE webcomic.


----------



## Aethelstan

AWKWARD ZOMBIE is epic. I like video games, but it's even more fun to make fun of video games!

Super Effective is good as well, but it doesn't update that often.

I recently started reading Megatokyo as well. It's kind of weird.


----------



## H-land

I read a whole lot of webcomics, which is a lot easier with RSS feeds than it was when I didn't use 'em. Of course, it doesn't help when some comics don't have feeds, but...
Some of the ones on my RSS feed are xkcd, Wasted Talent, VG Cats, the Perry Bible Fellowship, Super Effective, Saturday Morning Breakfast Cereal, Penny Arcade, Nerf NOW!!!, Looking for Group, Johnny Wander, Great, Goats, Garfield Minus Garfield, Girl Genius, F@NB0Y$, Order of the Stick, Erfworld, Cyanide and Happiness, Awkward Zombie, A Softer World, Amazing Super Powers, and 8 Bit Theatre.
Then there's at least two comics on my feed which I didn't mention and at least one comic which doesn't have a feed that I also try to read. I tried to start reading Lackadaisy Cats once, but never got around to getting caught up with it, so.


----------



## sagefo

I literally have to tear myself away from SMBC. Is like  The Far Side, but with less anthropomorphic animals.


----------



## @lex

Well, lessee...

*General Gaming*
Awkward Zombie
VG Cats
F@nb0y$
Ctrl+Alt+Del
Penny Arcade
Extra Life
2P Start!
Digital Unrest
Dueling Analogs

*Slightly more specific gaming*
Pebble Version
Pokémon-X
Brawl In The Family
Looking For Group
Super Effective
The Noob

*Not gaming*
Allan
Lowroad Giselle

And then I also sometimes go to Cyanide and Happiness, xkcd and Saturday Morning Breakfast Cereal just to randomise a few strips.


----------



## FKOD

I read:
MS Paint Adventures
Happyface Comics
8-bit Theater
Sam and Fuzzy
The Book of Biff
Girl Genius
Chainsawsuit
Nemu-Nemu
Awkward Zombie
Dr. McNinja
Flaky Pastry
Looking For Group
Not Enough BBQ
True Magic
Jack of all Blades
Lackadaisy
Super Effective
Chinchillatron
U.F.O


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

I dont read any because I dont know the website adress of any, expect some in the 'you laugh you lose' thread when someone posts that stuff. 
If I was to know the hotmail adresses, I would read. Meh.


----------



## Tarvos

www.questionablecontent.net
www.ctrlaltdel-online.com
www.xkcd.com


----------



## opaltiger

Twiggy for victory said:


> I dont read any because I dont know the website adress of any, expect some in the 'you laugh you lose' thread when someone posts that stuff.
> If I was to know the hotmail adresses, I would read. Meh.


For the sake of my sanity, I'm going to ignore your last line, but.... You... do know about google, right? Right?


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

....I found the TcoD on google.


----------



## Tarvos

You can find webcomics on google too.


----------



## DeadAccount

Questionable content, VG cats, Super Effective, xkcd, Super Nario bros, Akward Zombie, anything by Peachifruit, Wasted Talent and Cyanide and Happiness.

I think that's everything.


----------



## Rai-CH

I follow quite a few Starmen.net comics, such as The Chosen Four, M2: Harmony and MOTHER (whenever it updates). I occasionally read Slightly Damned, but only when I have nothing to do and feel like wasting time X)


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Wait a minute, this is a thread about webcomics, and yet there hasn't been a single mention of Two Evil Scientists? Sure, it may be on what is likely a permanent hiatus, but I personally think it's a great Sprite Comic.

I do also enjoy Akward Zombie and Looking for Group.


----------



## turbler

Erfworld, Sonic And Pals, Weregeek, and 8-Bit Theater (Occasionally), oh, and Piled Higher and Deeper (rarely)


----------



## Slartibartfast

...I've just been reading constantly through the archives of Two Evil Scientists. I've finally gotten about a third of the way through.


----------



## nothing to see here

I haven't read any webcomics in years, but back when I did:

Bob and George (I can't believe nobody else mentioned this one... I think it might be done now, but still!), a few of the other comics on the B&G site, El Goonish Shive, Sore Thumbs, 8-Bit Theater, some of the stuff on Fireball20xl way back before it was even called Fireball20xl, and a few others that I've either only read for a very short time, or can't remember.  

EDIT: And Order of the Stick.  Almost forgot that one.

I haven't actually looked at any of these since somewhere around 2005 or early 2006, so I don't know for sure if they're still going, or even if they still exist.

I've never even heard of most of the ones people mentioned here in this thread...  I'm guessing a lot of them are either new, or too full of Internet antifunny for me to notice.


----------



## Katipunero's Memento

I dont know if this fits under the thread but it is a comic and i found it on youtube:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDBbSqhqWII


----------



## Anonyman

El Garbanzo said:


> EDIT: And Order of the Stick.  Almost forgot that one.
> 
> I haven't actually looked at any of these since somewhere around 2005 or early 2006, so I don't know for sure if they're still going, or even if they still exist.


Yep, OOTS is still going. As well as OOTS, I read xkcd, Dinosaur Comics, Awkward Zombie and sometimes a little VGcats.


----------



## Byrus

The abominable charles christopher. I've been really enjoying this one recently. The art is beautiful too.


----------



## Dr Frank

I used to read Ctrl+Alt+Del regularly, but nothing now. Maybe xkcd every month or two.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

I read Alien Loves Predator and Cyanide and Happiness.


----------



## Slartibartfast

Okay, somebody at my school introduced me to Schlock Mercenary and oh man it is amazing. And it has ten years straight of daily updates. Other than that, I've finally started reading MS Paint Adventures. ...and btw, Two Evil Scientists is finally back. *happy dance*


----------



## Tyranitar freak

I'm a big fan of a giant monster webcomic: TKT. I love it even though the creator hates me.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

C&H and Daisy Owl.


----------



## Noctowl

I read daisy owl and cyanide and happiness, but not often.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Can't stop reading Brawl in the family.


----------



## sparklysloth

my boyfriend is a huge webcomic fag so he's really gotten me into them lately :B

weesh is probably my favorite cause it's adorabzzz ; ;
i also love the perry bible fellowship and of course hark! a vagrant. i wish kate beaton were my waifu o3o


----------



## Animaster

I'm a BitF fan.  Wonderful comics, really.
I'm even a member of the forums there(with an art thread no less).


----------



## octobr

HANNA IS NOT A BOY'S NAME


----------



## Black Yoshi

Rooster Teeth Comics! Yeah, there's no plot line or anything, and it's just kind of the lives of the Rooster Teeth Staff, but it is funny. Sometimes it's totally unrelated to the staff, like a few weeks back, it was about Lady Gaga.


----------



## Autumn

Axe Cop. It is the best comic written by a six-year-old you will ever see.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Mm. Dominic Deegan (am I imagining this or has that not been mentioned at all in this thread? I know there are at least two other people here who like it... but I skimmed, so meh), Awkward Zombie and Lackadaisy (Rockyyyyyy) are the only ones I follow with any regularity, though I will occasionally drop in on (and get hopelessly lost in the archives of until three, maybe four in the morning) xkcd, Super-Effective, Dinosaur Comics, The Non-Adventures of Wonderella and a few others when I care to remember that they exist. Pretty standard fare, I guess.

I would've included Perry Bible Fellowship in one of those lists but it's dead so. :/ It's okay, though, because what's there is totally worth reading again!

Also, I know it hasn't been mentioned in a while, but Sparkling Generation  Valkyrie Yuuki! I had never heard of it until I went to Dragon*Con in 2006 and met the author at a panel. She seemed pretty cool so I checked it out, WTFed, found it amusing but then never went back again. I should check in on it one of these days.


----------



## Esque

I read VGCats and Super Effective. I do keep up with OOTS, but that's about it.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Gunnerkrigg Court*, in case anyone missed the earlier post in here with the link, 'bout a polite pink-haired girl who goes to a school somewhere between Hogwarts and a technology school.

And *Digger*, a beautiful comic about a wombat who gets lost in a world of talking statues of gods and anthropomorphic hyenas.

And Daisy Owl and XKCD and Darths & Droids and Penny Arcade and AWKWARD ZOMBIE and VGCats.


----------

